# Who's going to the TBRCC show



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

hi just wandering if any other ragdoll breeders or pet owners were going to the british ragdoll cat club show


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

not me too far would like to though


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I shall be there!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Is it the one at Stoneleigh on 7th? If so am not at that show but am at the joint shows and, Chinablue, you may wish to come and find me ;-)


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh yes, I will.  I am there helping setting up on the Friday afternoon and staying over. Are you staying or coming up on the Saturday morning?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Undecided as yet. have a hotel booked but can cancel last minute without charge, all depends on if bringing a oparticular cat or not, if I am, will travel on day, if not will come down Friday evening. last time I stayed at a hotel with him he developed a sore eye overnight due, our vet reckoned, to an allergy and we missed the show so not taking any chances in case it was something in the hotel room, cleaning fluids etc! At the moment it is touch and go because of his coat (or lack of! :-()


----------



## lizzykaty (Jan 24, 2011)

im going to the show in ware on that day, its my first time showing, im starting to get nervous already


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Good luck. Have you got a showbuddy to help you through the process?


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

lizzykaty said:


> im going to the show in ware on that day, its my first time showing, im starting to get nervous already


What breed are you showing??? I'll be there in the Ragdoll and Pet Pedigree sections and also with the Traditionalist Ragdoll Cat Club table, come and say Hi.


----------



## lizzykaty (Jan 24, 2011)

Steverags said:


> What breed are you showing??? I'll be there in the Ragdoll and Pet Pedigree sections and also with the Traditionalist Ragdoll Cat Club table, come and say Hi.


are u taking the mick steve!!


----------



## lizzykaty (Jan 24, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> Good luck. Have you got a showbuddy to help you through the process?


thank you, the breeders of my baby will be there, so hopefully it will all go smoothly


----------



## lizzykaty (Jan 24, 2011)

Steverags said:


> What breed are you showing??? I'll be there in the Ragdoll and Pet Pedigree sections and also with the Traditionalist Ragdoll Cat Club table, come and say Hi.


i think christine will find us first!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, sorry Liz, wasn't looking properly.....lol.... I'm sure C will be waiting for you in the vetting in queue.


----------



## lizzykaty (Jan 24, 2011)

Steverags said:


> Oh, sorry Liz, wasn't looking properly.....lol.... I'm sure C will be waiting for you in the vetting in queue.


she wont be waiting for me, she will be waiting for milo!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Lol....a Ragaddict owner...haha - bet you have a gorgeous soppy Raggie there. Photos please!


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

i cant wait to see so many ragdolls in one show... im excited counting the days


----------



## lizzykaty (Jan 24, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> Lol....a Ragaddict owner...haha - bet you have a gorgeous soppy Raggie there. Photos please!


he is all of the above!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

ChinaBlue said:


> Lol....a Ragaddict owner...haha - bet you have a gorgeous soppy Raggie there. Photos please!


They take after me


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

has had a brill day my tabby point got 3 1st a 2nd and 3rd well done elise


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Brilliant, congrats  - you forgot the pics


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

princessa rags said:


> has had a brill day my tabby point got 3 1st a 2nd and 3rd well done elise


Great news! Her breeder will be pleased


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, well done. A lot of gorgeous Raggies at the show yesterday.


----------

